# Funktionen programiren



## Nils123 (22. Jan 2022)

j


----------



## httpdigest (22. Jan 2022)

Nils123 hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand helfen so etwas zu programiren ?


Wahrscheinlich schon, ja.


----------



## mihe7 (22. Jan 2022)

Natürlich kann jemand helfen, wenn Du a) Probleme verständlich beschreibst, b) postest, was Du bereits versucht hast und und c) mitteilst, womit Du konkret ein Problem hast.

Wofür stehen z. B. LaLa, LbLb, LcLc? Sind damit wirklich die Quadrate von La, Lb und Lc gemeint? Was ist 10La10? 100*La?

Wenn Du Code postest, verwende bitte Code-Tags (</> im Editor anklicken)


----------



## jari (22. Jan 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wofür stehen z. B. LaLa,







__





						Phonem – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------

